
MatterPort Demo of Taliesin West - dedalus
https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=iWvNCvUJxvg
======
erikig
For anyone else that's curious Taliesin West is the winter home and
architectural school of renowned architect Frank Lloyd Wright.

I just love how his buildings lay comfortably and organically on the landscape
and Matterport's 3D rendering does a great job of showing this.

~~~
kkylin
Off-topic: I'm not an architecture buff and still found the (not-too-cheap)
tour of Taliesin West well worth the time and money. Worth considering if
you're ever in Scottsdale AZ.

~~~
mr_spothawk
Also worth visiting in Scottsdale (not far away, and historically related) is
Cosanti, which is free.

Paolo Soleri is a really interesting character

~~~
kkylin
Yes, Cosanti's definitely interesting. As is Arcosanti itself, if you can
spare the time to drive out there (on the way from Phoenix to points north).

[https://arcosanti.org/](https://arcosanti.org/)

[https://arcosanti.org/visit/cosanti/](https://arcosanti.org/visit/cosanti/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcosanti](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arcosanti)

------
danpalmer
This is kinda cool, and better than nothing, especially for their target
markets like real estate, but I cannot for a second believe that this is the
best UX for browsing the 3D space. It's slow, it's clunky, the transitions
look poor, and I struggle to get a "feel" for the 3D space in any useful way.
It seems to be a straight clone of the Google Street View interface, and that
was one with many more restrictions on the data at a scale far larger. There
must be improvements possible here!

~~~
cbanek
It's interesting about the 3D space part. I totally agree. Having visited
Taliesin West in person, there's one unique part you would notice right away
if you were there but can't with the 3D model: the height of the ceilings. The
ceilings there were very low, and it was kind of strange being in there as a
fairly tall person (~6ft). Kind of like being in a hobbit hole.

------
mirimir
This sucker ate 3GB RAM in Firefox, and hung at 75%.

What's it supposed to do?

Edit: Oh, [https://matterport.com/](https://matterport.com/). Not the thing to
load in a wimpy VM, using a high-latency uplink.

------
Animats
It's like Quicktime VR.

